# Crossbow Question



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

What is the advantage of a compound crossbow over a recurve? Once it's cocked the let off means nothing to the user, plus the recurve would be easier to maintain. I'm not really in the market for one, just curious.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

I have both. I bought the recurve due to price and just wanted to try one out. The Compound my father in law has given to me. They are both 150lb draw weight. The compound is heavier, HOWEVER when shooting side by side the compound shoots longer bolts and will put those bolts on average 2" further into our targets. This has to equate to more speed. The only deer I've killed thus far has been with the recurve though.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Compound has shorter limb width making it eisier to use in a pop up. Compound is also quieter.


----------

